# Happy birthday smokey_joe



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday Betty!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

yay! I love bdays... Where is the punch n pie? Happy birthday smokey joe!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Happy B-Day*

Happy birthday smokey jo, hope you have a good one. :cheers:


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday So how old are ya? lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey! Happy b-day!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

happy b day


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday smokey jo!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SMOOOOKKKKEEEYYYY JOOOOEEEEE!!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!


 Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww, thanks, Guys.

I'm 27 today.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! HOPE IT'S A GREAT ONE!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy b-day!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday...Hope its a good one!


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

happy b day!!! how young are ya know


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

well happy 27th I hope yours was better than mine I hated turning 27


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

HAPPY B_DAY!!!!! Oh to not be in my 30's!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I dont know Andy, the best is yet to come


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:woof:Happy Birthday Betty!!:woof:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy Birhtday Smokey-joe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i know i must be late... but HAPPY B-DAY!!!!!! hope it was awsome!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

smith family kennels said:


> well happy 27th I hope yours was better than mine I hated turning 27


Why? 27 ain't so bad.

Joe's niece and nephew are twins and they turned one on Friday. Joe's mom had our party together. It's hard to feel like you're getting old when your b-day party is decorated for one year olds!!

I also made out like a fat cat this year. I got a new pair of Nike Shox, a gold necklace, a tanning bed package, and $100 to buy some new "work" clothes. I was pretty pleased. And my mom is taking me out to pick out my own present. We'll probably do that tomorrow.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow you made out like a bandit. Glad it was fun.


----------

